

Hey HN, check out my new site, notoair.com - let me know what you think - sinvertical
http://notoair.com

======
pedalpete
I like the simple and clean layout of your site, but would really like to see
a bit more either with screenshots or demo video.

Your description leaves lots of questions. You say it's an 'application and
service', does that mean it requires a download? Is it open to the public? or
do you set-up groups, etc.

These are some of the questions I'd like to have answered before signing-up.
At the moment, I'm not sure how I'd use the service.

I believe you've don a big 'no-no' with respect to including users e-mail
addresses in the url. I gave you an e-mail address that I don't use, so don't
care, but I'm pretty sure you don't want to do that, you should encode it with
a secret key, or use user-id's.

Now that i've signed in, I have absolutely no idea what to do. How do I create
a new entry? How do I invite people? Can I only have one 'main' page and I
have to edit that?

I can't say I have a real need for a product like this, but my gut instinct
tells me that if I did have a need, I would want to create and share multiple
documents with different people.

What are you doing that I can't do with shared documents on services like
Google Docs?

~~~
sinvertical
I really appreciate the feedback! I am trying to get together a screencast,
but have been working on the code right now. I did overlook the email address
issue and really intend to just use a username and not an email address.

To answer some of your other questions, the main page is your "start" page
that you can edit and and then add links to new pages in the same way that you
do on a wiki; the link will link to a blank page until you edit it.

The concept is that you can store the pages and make them public if you want
to share.

I agree there is still more polish that I can and will add, and I'll fix the
email address issue!

~~~
pedalpete
Are you going for something like a simpler to use evernote? I'm still not
getting exactly what it is that is supposed to be shared.

~~~
sinvertical
Yeah, I would say its something a lot like the new Google Wave that they
announced a while back. NotoAir is note-taking software first and a
collaboration tool second. First, you use NotoAir to take notes, stuff for
like classes, etc. Then, if the note isn't personal you can make it public. So
if I where taking a note for a class... I wouldn't have any good reason to
keep that only to myself - so I could let other people see my notes. The
application (the Air app) started as a simple html/wiki based note taking
application that I decided to see if I could turn into an service and maybe
eventually a product.

------
bayareaguy
At first I ignored your post since I wasn't in the mood to read any rants (I
parsed the domain name as "no-to-air"). Then I took a look after reading some
of the HN comments.

As far as your actual service is concerned, I don't know why I would want
this. It would be helpful to know what you're providing that I can't already
get from other more established services.

